# Introduce myself and some questions about my bruised quadriceps



## jcrtorres007 (23 Aug 2021)

Hello, my name is Jason from New York. I love bikes and also start liking electric bikes too. I have some questions about bruised quadricep on my left leg which I fell down harder from the bike. My iPhone was in left pocket which made bruise more. I didn’t see bump rocks there but I flew over and landed on it. Went to emergency room to get checked out. They said x-ray showed no fracture or broken bones at all. Just very little bit pressure on left hip due to mild degeneration. They said it’s trauma from fell down. I’m trying to figure out why muscles around my left hip feel like pain but I only landed on rock by left front quadricep, arms and hands. My hips didn’t touch the ground. I have spoken with my friend who is pain management, he said that bruised quadriceps can spread pain to the hips area. He said something like if quadriceps got bruised, hips can be weak with pain for awhile. He checked x-ray and it looked fine to him. I wonder how long healing will be. He said more likely up to two months. Any of you had similar situation like mine before? I hope your experience can help me to think positive. Thank you.


Spoiler: lots of blood!


----------



## Colin Grigson (24 Aug 2021)

I bruised my quadriceps similarly playing rugby, was rushed to hospital with suspected broken femur. It swelled quickly and was ’only’ bruised but it was incredibly painful for a few weeks - the worst was getting up from sitting if I’d had the leg elevated - it will heal but it will need time - ice, elevation and complete rest I would suggest.


----------



## jcrtorres007 (24 Aug 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> I bruised my quadriceps similarly playing rugby, was rushed to hospital with suspected broken femur. It swelled quickly and was ’only’ bruised but it was incredibly painful for a few weeks - the worst was getting up from sitting if I’d had the leg elevated - it will heal but it will need time - ice, elevation and complete rest I would suggest.



Wow, thanks for sharing your experience. How long did you feel much better? I assume it must be like four weeks. Also did it affect on your hip little bit with some pain? I took x-ray plus cat scan before and after bike accident. They said hip looks same. Just little bit pressure on left hip due to bruise thigh. Everyone including my family and friends said wait till fourth week to feel well improvement. Walking is kind of annoying on my left leg giving me some pressure with pain sometimes. Definitely need to put ice on it more often. Thanks for your experience and positive. 👍


----------



## alicat (24 Aug 2021)

Hope it heals. I would have appreciated a warning about the pic of the bloody elbow....


----------



## jcrtorres007 (24 Aug 2021)

alicat said:


> Hope it heals. I would have appreciated a warning about the pic of the bloody elbow....



It won’t bother me for sure and go for it.


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2021)

Haematoma can take months to heal, ice helpful. Keep a close eye on it for any signs of infection, heat, redness spreading, feeling unwell. I had an infected one on shin which required surgery and IV antibiotics (and subsequent ones which didn’t)


----------



## Colin Grigson (24 Aug 2021)

jcrtorres007 said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing your experience. How long did you feel much better? I assume it must be like four weeks. Also did it affect on your hip little bit with some pain? I took x-ray plus cat scan before and after bike accident. They said hip looks same. Just little bit pressure on left hip due to bruise thigh. Everyone including my family and friends said wait till fourth week to feel well improvement. Walking is kind of annoying on my left leg giving me some pressure with pain sometimes. Definitely need to put ice on it more often. Thanks for your experience and positive. 👍


It was a few weeks til I could really do anything useful again - nightmare 
No issues with my hip at all though … not even a little pain - maybe your bruising is closer to the hip than mine was ... Good luck with your recovery - I hope it’s speedy


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2021)

alicat said:


> Hope it heals. I would have appreciated a warning about the pic of the bloody elbow....


Mod Note: gory pic now hidden behind a spoiler.


----------

